# Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara dupe?



## jetjet (May 9, 2012)

Given Estée Lauder's epic backflip on animal testing I can no longer happily purchase mac or Clinique. I've found alternatives for a lot of things but I'm struggling with mascara. Can anyone reccommend an alternative to clinique's naturally glossy mascara?  As the name suggests is really natural looking, and it never gives spider lashes. Its not curling or lenthening or volumising, it just darkens my lashes and makes the most of what i have. It's the perfect every day mascara.  I'll be running out soon, any thoughts on any alternative would be really appreciated  (it's cool if you're unsure of the brand's amimal policy - happy to research that myself)


----------



## xbuttonsx (May 9, 2012)

I'd love to know this too!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is available in Australia (and, if it is, if my understanding of their pricing is accurate, it's probably hella expensive for you), but Revlon Photoready 3D Volume. No clumping, not exactly volumizing (at least not for me) or lengthening, just "my lashes but better". My HG mascara now.


----------



## jetjet (May 14, 2012)

Thanks shellygrrl I'll have a look.  Do you know if it comes in brown?


----------



## Specklexi (Aug 1, 2012)

Just so you know, Revlon is testing on animals now as well - i always purchase cruelty free products and loved that revlon was one of the 'cheaper' brands i could purchase in Australia. But they do third party animal testing, which to me is just as bad. Sorry i dont have a dupe


----------

